# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Liberadas 1.200 anguilas en el río Ebro

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...uilas-rio-ebro




> *Liberadas 1.200 anguilas en el río Ebro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23/12/2016
> 
> ...

----------

HUESITO (28-dic-2016),Jonasino (27-dic-2016)

----------

